# Screen Printing Companies



## NationsClothing (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am new on the site, so I would like to say hey to all your entrepreneurs out there! Keep up the great work.

I am looking for a new screen printing company that has reasonable rates as well as good quality printing. I am currently printing my t-shirts on Gildans, but I am planning to switch to American Apparel and then brand it. My designs are mainly multi colors. I have noticed with the t-shirts that I have printed (which are multi color)..after 3 washes or so, the color starts to get off easily. The design does not stay the same, or at least close to it. I just need screen priting that will stay there for a while, at least a few months before it seems like the colors are gettin off.

Having said that, I want to ask all of you if you have had any good experiences with the quality of your screen printers. 

Thanks

Alban Selamaj
Chief Design Officer
Nations Clothing


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

If the ink cracks or comes off the shirt, it wasn't cured enough. 

You have to be more specific for us to help you.


----------



## NationsClothing (Jan 10, 2008)

RichardGreaves said:


> If the ink cracks or comes off the shirt, it wasn't cured enough.
> 
> You have to be more specific for us to help you.


It's not that it cracks, but more that the color becomes lighter. Get what I am saying? If the red was normal red, it would be lighter then normal. 

What is a good screen priting company that offers reasonable prices?


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## NationsClothing (Jan 10, 2008)

astours said:


> Where are you located?


Virginia Beach


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

NationsClothing said:


> It's not that it cracks, but more that the color becomes lighter. Get what I am saying? If the red was normal red, it would be lighter then normal.
> 
> What is a good screen priting company that offers reasonable prices?


Are these light colored tees? If they are, I'm going to guess that it's not your screen printer, it's your shirts. 

This is a typical problem. The fibers of the tee lift after a wash or two through the ink causing the ink to look like it's faded. 

Another way to avoid this problem is to print with waterbased inks which tend to soak a little further into the shirt.


----------



## txscreener (Jan 19, 2008)

This may sound strange to some of you but if you lat a light underbase on the light shirts the fibers will not penetrate the image. You you are in need of a screen print company give us a call. We have been contract printing over 10 years.


----------



## heavenlystock (Oct 31, 2008)

I would like to get your name and contact information. I am looking for a good screen printer. How do I go about getting your information.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

alban, i second what neato said and what tx said. yes a underlay of plastic coatings will goop down the fibers good enough to print a second coat on. or use water base, the fibers can still poke up but they are colored and look natural not like flocked plastic. samples are free just ask via p.m. no hand stan


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

fiberlation is the term for fuzz sticking up from the print. some shirts do this more than others and can also occur when plastisol is printed through a fine mesh trying to achieve a water base like hand (feel). stan


----------

